# Hi all from Rachel and Moomin



## rachel23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all, I am Rachel, I'm a teacher and have suddenly and unexpectedly today become the proud owner of a little gray (slate) coloured mouse called Moomin who one of my pupils was no longer aloud to keep. I'm very new to mice although i currently have 2 rabbits and a hamster and have had gerbils in the past.

I've posted a huge list of questions in the 'help' section and any info would be great - I particuarly need advice on a great new cage - as what he's come in is rubbish and I'm sure far to small!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi.....I'm KNOW you'll be glad that you inherited the mouse. They are wonderful pets!

Is it just one mouse and do you know if it is a male or female?
If it is a female, you might consider another female friend for company

:welcomeany


----------



## rachel23 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think Moomin is a little boy - although he doesn't have a lot there compared to my hamster - Squidge, so maybe I'm wrong. Once he's more tame I'll try sexing him properly. Any advice on a good cage?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Have Pm'd you  
Hope it's some help


----------



## rachel23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thankyou for all the advice! Does anyone have a specific name of a cage I could get to house one mouse?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I have replied to your other post in the Help section


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome Rachel  If you want to buy a cage, the savic mickey is widely available and has the narrow bar spacing that mice need. There is also a bigger version the mickey max which would be palatial for one mouse. Or if you prefer a more enclosed cage there is the ferplast mini duna, or savic spelos (think that is the correct spelling). Crittertrail is also OK, but I personally think the starter units are a bit of a con for the price vs the amount of space you get. And they are a bit of a pain in the bum to clean too. A lot of small hamster cages have quite wide bar spacing that a mouse could escape from unfortunatly.
Good luck with the taming


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya Rachel, hope you and Moomin are getting along fine! Has he come out of his shell yet?


----------



## rachel23 (Jan 28, 2010)

He definatly getting there. I've not managed to pick him up yet - but I have lifted him out onto my lap in a toilet roll tube, and he had a good scamper about. Despite what my pupil said he hasn't bitten me or the vet he saw the other day - he seems a real sweety - just quite scared.


----------

